# Wheel Compatibility



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a 2009 X250 chassis with 16" wheels. I have no spare wheel so I was thinking of buying a spare wheel. There are several 16" wheels available on Ebay but was wondering whether the ET (offset) and the PCD are the same on the older model Ducato's. Anyone with experience of this?


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

OK X250 are ET68 and PCD130. This means that Sprinter wheels also fit. However will need to find out if the offset is the same and also whether taper of the nuts is the same.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It's printed on your wheels

Loddy :wink:


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

loddy said:


> It's printed on your wheels
> 
> Loddy :wink:


Thanks for your highly informative comment. If you've got a sprinter then perhaps you can let me know what the ET is?

Also if you could let me know if the nuts are tapered or radiused, that would be helpful too. Also could do with knowing what the wheel bore is. Whether the wheels are interchangeable would be useful to know

Useful information to have for those of us considering spare wheels or aftermarket alloys.


----------

